# Bay county FL OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Survey Says!... Good!!
Liveleak.com - Bay County Officer Involved Shooting - Suspect Resisting Arrest Gets Shot

BAY COUNTY, Fla. (WMBB) - Hurricane Michael brought more than just destruction to the Panhandle as crime also filled the streets days after the storm hit.

On October 11, Dakota Brooks came in contact with two officers from the Florida Department of Financial Services.

Those two officers, Detective Shane Gaghan and Detective Christopher Precious, were on Pine Tree Road in Panama City, assisting in a medical call when a resident got their attention.

Chief Assistant State Attorney for the 14th Judicial Circuit, Larry Basford said, "when one of the citizens said, 'Look this crazy guy that's been looting cars is now in your vehicles."

Once outside, the two approached Brooks.

"He had been trying to remove one of the firearms from inside and when they confronted him and tried to arrest him, he began to struggle with the officers and fight with them," Basford said.

News 13 acquired a cell phone video of the incident with a public records request. It shows Brooks fighting with officers and even forcing Detective Gaghan to the ground.

Brooks then tried to get Gaghan's firearm out of his hand. That's when Basford says Detective Precious fired his weapon.

"Officer Precious fired the initial shot and at the time he fired the shot, as you saw on the video, Mr. Brooks was on the ground struggling with Officer Gaghan. They were struggling over Officer Gaghan's firearm and so that is why Officer Precious initially fired his weapon."

Brooks ran from police but was shot twice.

The investigation report by the Florida Department of Law Enforcement (FDLE) says the officers administered first aid but were unsuccessful.

The state attorney's office determined the actions by Gaghan and Precious were justifiable.

"Because each officer believed that, that force was necessary either to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or his fellow officer," Basford said.

News 13 reached out to the Florida Department of Financial Services about the shooting. They released this statement: "An independent investigation by FDLE and a separate internal review, both determined that detectives involved in this incident did not use excessive force."


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What the heck was that?!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"two officers from the Florida Department of *Financial Services*" post disaster all hands on deck maybe...


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> "two officers from the Florida Department of *Financial Services*" post disaster all hands on deck maybe...


After severe weather it isn't uncommon to see all sorts of state law enforcement ordered into an area for support. I've seen or heard of officers from the state auditors office, fish and wildlife, alcohol enforcement, etc. doing traffic posts and such after a hurricane or tornado.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't know what the laws are down there, but here officers are allowed to use a shod foot if the situation requires it 

just say'n . . . .


----------

